# Desktop Icons Suddenly Larger



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2014)

Every now and then I notice my desktop icons have become large, while using the computer.  They start out normal, then they get big.  I don't know why this would happen, but when it does I shut down and reboot, and everything is back to normal.  Does this happen to anyone else, any ideas why??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 9, 2014)

The same thing happened to me once, but it was just a case of the computer itself shrinking and expanding ...

Seriously, I think I remember this happening a few times when I had my Dell desktops. As I recall it just sort of solved itself after a while, despite everything I did to fix it. 

You know of course that if you right-click on your desktop you can VIEW either classic-sized, medium or large icons, right? It's a quick fix ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Phil, I didn't even think about right-clicking the desktop for an easy fix.  But, I think in the back of my mind something evil was happening, so I went the safe route and rebooted. BTW, it is a desktop computer, the only one I have. :bashcomp:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 9, 2014)

Glad it worked out for you, Sea - sometimes a good (re)boot can do wonders.


----------

